# Suggestions to get below 15lbs....



## Cni2i

Hi everyone. Since this IS the weight weenie forum, I'm going to ask....

My current bike is at 15.30 lbs with the following main components:

1. 2010 Sworks Tarmac 52 cm frame set (with s works seat stem and fork)
2. Roval Rapide SL 45 wheel set with specialized Mondo Pro II tires and "superlight" turbo tubes
3. Specialized toupe saddle with ti rails
4. Red shifters, RD, and compact crank
5. Force brakes and FD
6. Specialized S-works carbon bars
7. Ritchey carbon stem
8. LOOK Keo 2 Max pedals
9. 6700 Ultegra cassette (11-28)
10. 2 S-works carbon cages
11. Sram PC 1070 chain

BESIDES getting a new set of wheels, what is the best way for me to get below 15lbs? Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## tinman143

Hmm...your parts are all relatively lightweight so it would take replacing a bunch of items to bring it under. For starters, the post, bar, stem and lighter cassette would do it. You'll be dropping some good cash however...


----------



## Cni2i

tinman143 said:


> Hmm...your parts are all relatively lightweight so it would take replacing a bunch of items to bring it under. For starters, the post, bar, stem and lighter cassette would do it. You'll be dropping some good cash however...


Thanks. Yeah, I figured that at this point, it wouldn't be cheap to get that .5lb off. I was considering going to a DA cassette and maybe Keo Blade carbon pedals. I realize there's really nothing "special" about going below 15lbs (in terms of performance gain), but this is strictly a goal that I'm trying to reach, that's all. 

Thanks.


----------



## tinman143

From one ww to another, I GET IT. 

The biggest weight loss I got are from the wheels sad to say. Try starting with the bars, stem and seatpost. My Scott CR1 had gone from 17 to 15 lbs. Consequently, my wallet lost weight also.


----------



## Doba

You are looking at roughly 150 grams to shave. Not that hard to do.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

Pick a component and look through the listings.


----------



## mimason

SRAM Red cassette will get you under 15.


----------



## Bacana

Titanium skewers? About 45 grams (or less) for $60 to $70 on Ebay.

Thomson Masterpiece seatpost? Light and strong, but not terribly cheap.


----------



## cww180

You can loose a little off of the chain also.


----------



## masfish1967

if you are not in a hurry, then replace each part with a lighter part over time. It will seem less expensive but it ain't.


----------



## Cni2i

Thanks for the good tips! I would consider the red cassette but heard that it is too "loud". WhT about the dura ace cassette? Would that get me below 15? I like the Thompson seat post idea too. Are the titanium skewers easy to install?


----------



## spade2you

Cni2i said:


> Are the titanium skewers easy to install?


Usually.


----------



## Bacana

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the good tips! I would consider the red cassette but heard that it is too "loud". WhT about the dura ace cassette? Would that get me below 15? I like the Thompson seat post idea too. Are the titanium skewers easy to install?


Well, mine were as easy as another other skewer, which means, yes, incredibly easy.

I got the KCNC ones; been working great for over a year and several thousand miles.


----------



## fazzman

Could drop 200g on a full carbon clincher wheel set. Sram red cassette ($180 ebay)and a kmc x10sl chain ($50 ebay). Could save close to 80g with some planet x road calipers calipers ($150). My calipers came in at 195g. KCNC skewers come in at 42g ($50 ebay)


----------



## fazzman

The red cassete is only loud for the guy next to you or behind you.


----------



## medimond

.3 lbs is 136 grams ... 

Switching from Ultegra to DA 11-28 will provide 42 grams. 

Have you trimed your seat post down, I cut 50 grams from mine with plenty of insertion length. 

Your going to always struggle between bling and ww when it comes to wheels, 1600 gram wheels are not light. You could pick-up some cheap 1400 gram wheels for under $400.

You could shave 50-80 grams on just replacing your skewers.


----------



## Cni2i

medimond said:


> .3 lbs is 136 grams ...
> 
> Switching from Ultegra to DA 11-28 will provide 42 grams.
> 
> Have you trimed your seat post down, I cut 50 grams from mine with plenty of insertion length.
> 
> *Your going to always struggle between bling and ww when it comes to wheels*, 1600 gram wheels are not light. You could pick-up some cheap 1400 gram wheels for under $400.
> 
> You could shave 50-80 grams on just replacing your skewers.


I hear ya. I love the way the Roval Rapide SL45 looks with my bike. But besides the looks, they also perform great on long flats....better than my EA90 SLX IMO. But I agree, they are definitely not the lightest wheels. I am probably in the minority here, but I just don't like the really deep dish tubular wheels out there. 

At this point, I am leaning towards getting Ti skewers and a lighter cassette. Should get me close 15lbs even.


----------



## deviousalex

Bacana said:


> Titanium skewers? About 45 grams (or less) for $60 to $70 on Ebay.
> 
> Thomson Masterpiece seatpost? Light and strong, but not terribly cheap.


I've looked at titanium skewers recently and haven't found anything close to 45grams.

If you want a cheaper option you can get no-name Chinese titanium skewers for $20 shipped on eBay. The claimed weight I think was 70g on them.


----------



## carlosflanders

http://www.planet-x-usa.com/pCNC ULTRALIGHT BRAKES/CNC-Ultralight-Brakes.aspx

You could try these brakes for a ~70g saving. 

Check the weight of the stem and bars. Some carbon components can be heavier than Al. You could also go to 26.0 stem and bars, usually 40-60 gram saving.

$10 Bolt-on skewers from Nashbar are worth about 50 g, you're probably already carrying a 5 mm allen key.


----------



## carlosflanders

Double post


----------



## medimond

Far and Near skewers are 44 grams, KCNC are 46 grams, Tune 33 grams .... 

http://www.zencyclery.com/products/skewers/

http://fairwheelbikes.com/skewers-c-22.html


----------



## singlespeedbuss

Get the lollipop peddles they should be lighter the the keos.


----------



## parity

Remove your rim tape and replace them with veloplugs if they fit. You can save 10 to 15 grams per wheel. Switch to a lighter tire. According to the specialized web site your tires are 220 grams. Michelin pro race 3 come in at 205 grams (on my scale). So that's 15 grams per wheel. So combine this with the other weight savings suggested by everyone else and you should be close to your target weight.


----------



## Cni2i

parity said:


> Remove your rim tape and replace them with veloplugs if they fit.* You can save 10 to 15 grams per wheel.* Switch to a lighter tire. According to the specialized web site your tires are 220 grams. Michelin pro race 3 come in at 205 grams (on my scale). So that's 15 grams per wheel. So combine this with the other weight savings suggested by everyone else and you should be close to your target weight.


Nice tip. Not sure why that didn't come to mind  I was planning to upgrade my wheels anyways, so that would be where I'll start.

I really appreciate ALL the good weight-shaving tips thus far. Some of them I've already considered, but definitely others that didn't cross my mind. So, thanks to all that have already contributed. I am sure other weight weenies out there can appreciate this thread as well. 

On a side note: Did an early Thanksgiving ride with my club this morning. It was got pretty windy at certain points during the ride....a couple of the guys teased that my bike and I would soon just blow over if we got any lighter


----------



## waldo425

masfish1967 said:


> if you are not in a hurry, then replace each part with a lighter part over time. It will seem less expensive but it ain't.


This is what I would do/ am doing.


----------



## Cado

Here's a few idea based on my build:

The items in bold would be significantly lighter than your existing components (you can look up the differences on the web):

Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 Cancellara Frameset 
SRAM Red 
SRAM Force (callipers and front derailleur),
*Zipp 303 Wheels, *
S-Works crankset (BB30 only), 
Stronglight CT2 53/39 chainrings, 
Toupé Ti seat, 
*USE Carbon Alien seatpost, 
FSA OS-99 stem, *
*3T Ergonova Team handlebar, *
Dura Ace chain, 
*Dura Ace cassette
Speedplay Ti pedals*
S-Works bottle cages

13.9 pds ready to roll now with speed/cadence sensors and magnets.

The best place to start is the wheels and tires by going tubular, but that gets expensive really quickly. 

If you stick to clinchers, you can try Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 tires at 180gr each with Maxxis Ultra Light tubes at 60gr each. I use that combo on my training wheels (Easton EA 90 SLX). That would get you some good weight reductions.

View attachment 217944


View attachment 217945


----------



## singlespeedbuss

That shore is a purty bike!


----------



## Cni2i

Cado said:


> Here's a few idea based on my build:
> 
> The items in bold would be significantly lighter than your existing components (you can look up the differences on the web):
> 
> Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 Cancellara Frameset
> SRAM Red
> SRAM Force (callipers and front derailleur),
> *Zipp 303 Wheels, *
> S-Works crankset (BB30 only),
> Stronglight CT2 53/39 chainrings,
> Toupé Ti seat,
> *USE Carbon Alien seatpost,
> FSA OS-99 stem, *
> *3T Ergonova Team handlebar, *
> Dura Ace chain,
> *Dura Ace cassette
> Speedplay Ti pedals*
> S-Works bottle cages
> 
> 13.9 pds ready to roll now with speed/cadence sensors and magnets.
> 
> The best place to start is the wheels and tires by going tubular, but that gets expensive really quickly.
> 
> If you stick to clinchers, you can try Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 tires at 180gr each with Maxxis Ultra Light tubes at 60gr each. I use that combo on my training wheels (Easton EA 90 SLX). That would get you some good weight reductions.
> 
> View attachment 217944
> 
> 
> View attachment 217945


Sweet bike! But as I stated in the orginal post, I wanted to drop weight without having to change out the wheelset at this point in time. I realize that that is probably the fastest way to drop some noticeable weight....but I actually really like my Roval Rapide SL45 at the moment, and not looking to drop that much $ on the 303s or any other carbon/tubular wheelset. 

As for the stem and dropbars, I already have the Ritchey WCS Carbon Stem and the Specialized Sworks Carbon bars. Not sure if the Ergonova bars and FSA stem are that much lighter. 

I am planning on getting the KeoBlade carbon Ti pedals and the DA cassette. I will also get lighter tires. Already have the superlight redbox specialized tubes. I won't get to 13lbs, but just want to get below 15  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ralph1

Don't forget it's not the cassette that is loud, it's the cassette body in the hub. Also check the weight on your carbon stem, I think the alu WCS stem is lighter.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. Since this IS the weight weenie forum, I'm going to ask....
> 
> My current bike is at 15.30 lbs with the following main components:
> 
> 1. 2010 Sworks Tarmac 52 cm frame set (with s works seat stem and fork)
> 2. Roval Rapide SL 45 wheel set with specialized Mondo Pro II tires and "superlight" turbo tubes
> 3. Specialized toupe saddle with ti rails
> 4. Red shifters, RD, and compact crank
> 5. Force brakes and FD
> 6. Specialized Sworks carbon bars
> 7. Ritchey carbon stem
> 8. LOOK Keo 2 Max pedals
> 9. 6700 Ultegra cassette (11-28)
> 10. 2 Forte carbon cages
> 11. Sram PC 1070 chain
> 
> BESIDES getting a new set of wheels, what is the best way for me to get below 15lbs? Suggestions? Thanks.


for now change to the sram red (1091R) chain + red/force cassette, then i'd go with Red brakes or some other ultralight brakeset.


----------



## jhamlin38

is that custom paint? I have a tarmac pro sl which i really like alot. a sram red cassette with cf wheels would shift loud. But its a noise i really like. Kinda like calling a ferrari "noisy"


----------



## azbiker

If you care.....this is my sub 15lb Tarmac build....

09 S-Works Tarmac SL2 frame/fork (56cm)
Dura Ace 7900 fr+rr derailluers, shifter/brake levers, 11/25 cassette, pedals
Zero Gravity GSL Brakes
S-Works BB30 Carbon Cranks (aluminum spider and rings with non ceramic bearings)
S-Works stem (100mm)
S-Works Carbon seatpost (27.2x350mm)
Fizik Aliante Saddle with Kium Rails
Pro Vibe Bar (42cm) with S Wrap cork 
Dura Ace cables and housing
King Ti Bottle Cages (aluminum bolts)
KMC X10sl chain
Wheelset is Alchemy ELF/ORC, Stans Alpha 340s, Sapim CX rays, Salsa Ti Skewers
Continental Gatorskins (700x23) with cheapo tubes

Bike with all parts listed above weighs in at 14lbs 13oz with my Garmin 305 and cadence sensor mounted.


----------



## wgeorge111

Here is some lite weight stuff
http://www.stealthcycling.com/c=IJXKZUQU0D5lNU7FpXVqfqAf2/category/lite_weight_parts/


----------



## Cni2i

wgeorge111 said:


> Here is some lite weight stuff
> http://www.stealthcycling.com/c=IJXKZUQU0D5lNU7FpXVqfqAf2/category/lite_weight_parts/


Cool link. :thumbsup: Man those ZERO GRAVITY 0G Ti ROAD BRAKE SET are sweet looking and so damn light! I felt like a little kid in a toy shop there


----------



## fleetseat

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the good tips! I would consider the red cassette but heard that it is too "loud". WhT about the dura ace cassette? Would that get me below 15? I like the Thompson seat post idea too. Are the titanium skewers easy to install?


The SL 45's come with titanium skewers. (at least mine did)


----------



## Cni2i

fleetseat said:


> The SL 45's come with titanium skewers. (at least mine did)


They do. I realized that after reading the suggestions. Thanks for looking out though.


----------



## BikingBill

Very good line! Can call that my wish list link.


----------



## RRRoubaix

Wow, that is a nice site!

Cado- beautiful bike! 
I'm sad that Spartacus won't be on a Spesh this year.


----------



## dhtucker4

The cheapest option is to get under 200 gram tires, Velofex Pave (700X22) - 180g, Corsa - 170g, and Record - 130g, Vittoria Diamante Pro (700X23) - 195g, etc. - get your tubes under 80 grams, possibly latex (magical ride). Next, get a saddle you can live with (under 200 grams, some are under 150 grams) - not with carbon rails - although you could get a bare magnesium saddle (San Marco) or a bare carbon fiber saddle. FSA makes some very light saddles. Trust me, a saddle with any kind of cutout weighs a lot more than one without a cutout - plus, on damp and wet roads, cutouts (the kind with an open space near your crotch) soak your nether regions.

Any saddle that I've seen from Specialized has a cutout.


----------



## azbiker

*Quick update*



azbiker said:


> If you care.....this is my sub 15lb Tarmac build....
> 
> 09 S-Works Tarmac SL2 frame/fork (56cm)
> Dura Ace 7900 fr+rr derailluers, shifter/brake levers, 11/25 cassette, pedals
> Zero Gravity GSL Brakes
> S-Works BB30 Carbon Cranks (aluminum spider and rings with non ceramic bearings)
> S-Works stem (100mm)
> S-Works Carbon seatpost (27.2x350mm)
> Fizik Aliante Saddle with Kium Rails
> Pro Vibe Bar (42cm) with S Wrap cork
> Dura Ace cables and housing
> King Ti Bottle Cages (aluminum bolts)
> KMC X10sl chain
> Wheelset is Alchemy ELF/ORC, Stans Alpha 340s, Sapim CX rays, Salsa Ti Skewers
> Continental Gatorskins (700x23) with cheapo tubes
> 
> Bike with all parts listed above weighs in at 14lbs 13oz with my Garmin 305 and cadence sensor mounted.



Quick update:

I just switched out my saddle and seatpost....went to a Selle Italia SLR Carbon railed saddle and an Edge (now Enve) Composites seatpost. Took a hair over three ounces off the bike.....
It was time to try a new saddle since my Fizik has been causing soreness lately and the Specialized post does not work with oval carbon rails....

So just over 14.5lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Ross

Cni2i said:


> I hear ya. I love the way the Roval Rapide SL45 looks with my bike. But besides the looks, they also perform great on long flats....better than my EA90 SLX IMO. But I agree, they are definitely not the lightest wheels. I am probably in the minority here, but I just don't like the really deep dish tubular wheels out there.


If those Rovals are really 1600g and you want a more or less "normal" looking wheelset, consider DT Swiss Mon Chasseral, @ 1450g.


----------



## Tagez

Don't eat!!!!!


----------



## jermso

a quick way to get to 12.98 pounds on a speesh frame:

edge 45 front hub alchemy elf w/ 20 sapim cx-ray spokes
edge 65 rear hub c-4 ceramic w/ 24 sapim cx-ray spokes
schwalbe durano tubs
sram red shifters w/ hudz soft hoods
sram red rd
sram 1090 cogs
sram 1091r chain
fsa slk-light compact cranks w/ fsa ceramic bb
dura-ace 7700 fd w/ rotor chain catcher
kcnc C-7 brakes w/ swisstop yellow pads
i-Links brake housing
mini i-Links shift housing
powercordz cables
fsa os-99 stem w/ kcnc spacers
titan carbon handlebar w/ lizard skin tape
thomson masterpiece seatpost
time i-clic pedals
becker saddle
btp bottle cages


----------



## Cni2i

jermso said:


> a quick way to get to 12.98 pounds on a speesh frame:


Beautiful bike!


----------



## Cni2i

Tagez said:


> Don't eat!!!!!


 My wife doesn't want me to get any thinner. I don't consider myself very thin, but at 5'8.5" and 141lbs, I don't really want to lose any more weight.


----------



## mimason

jermso, what size frame is that?


----------



## jermso

mimason said:


> jermso, what size frame is that?


fifty four


----------



## rjrbignell

The WC flag spacer stack is really slick!
i want that haha


----------



## simon1967

By the time you change out the parts one by one, you will have a lighter bike that's few years old and by then more model of bikes will come out that is lighter and cheaper that what you have spent thus far. It's never ending quest for vanity that you can't ever satisfy. 
Do your self a favor and just go ride with what you have. 
You'll realize that riding itself is far more rewarding than sitting down and looking at featherweight parts that cost an arm and a leg through internet. There is no ends to the lust of our eyes.
Then again, if you're made of money or if money is falling out of your ears and nose all the time, do it but remember. Your satisfaction will only last for few months or less and you will want to upgrade something more or yet another bike will captivate your eyes of your heart.


----------



## jermso

1500 miles clocked on the new setup so far.

feeling good on da saddle.


----------



## spastook

When I worked in a high end shop back in the mid 90's I bought a gram scale and a commercial grade scale so customers could check out the weight of their bikes. We never heard the cash register ring more. Get over it. I have 3 road bikes. My S.S. weighs 14.75 my carbon about 16.5 and my IF steel is around 18 plus. Who fricking cares. All 3 of them require me to pedal them. Yes make your bike reasonably light, but don't agonize over 100 grams.


----------



## Cni2i

spastook said:


> When I worked in a high end shop back in the mid 90's I bought a gram scale and a commercial grade scale so customers could check out the weight of their bikes. We never heard the cash register ring more. Get over it. I have 3 road bikes. My S.S. weighs 14.75 my carbon about 16.5 and my IF steel is around 18 plus. *Who fricking cares*. All 3 of them require me to pedal them. Yes make your bike reasonably light, but don't agonize over 100 grams.


Well, a lot of cyclists here DO CARE...especially those who frequently visit this thread. Now, most cyclists (myself included), would agree with you that 100 gram saving here and there is not going to make a really noticeable difference in overall performance at all. But, as with any other hobby out there, it's fun to tinker with our bikes...whether it be to change the looks of the bike, change the performance, or simply trying to shed some weight. It's just a GOAL that some of us have. Some may even call it an obsession. As long as you are financially responsible, I don't see anything wrong with this "obsession".


----------



## jermso

spastook said:


> Yes make your bike reasonably light, but don't agonize over 100 grams.


no one in this thread is agonizing, they're pretty happy with 100g


----------



## Camilo

simon1967 said:


> By the time you change out the parts one by one, you will have a lighter bike that's few years old and by then more model of bikes will come out that is lighter and cheaper that what you have spent thus far. It's never ending quest for vanity that you can't ever satisfy.
> Do your self a favor and just go ride with what you have.
> You'll realize that riding itself is far more rewarding than sitting down and looking at featherweight parts that cost an arm and a leg through internet. There is no ends to the lust of our eyes.
> Then again, if you're made of money or if money is falling out of your ears and nose all the time, do it but remember. Your satisfaction will only last for few months or less and you will want to upgrade something more or yet another bike will captivate your eyes of your heart.


Ah, excellent first post. So original and insightful.


----------



## spastook

jermso said:


> no one in this thread is agonizing, they're pretty happy with 100g



Didn't mean to insult anyone. I'm a former weight weenie myself but have been thru the 12 step program. The addiction is a tough one to beat but it CAN be done.


----------



## Cni2i

spastook said:


> Didn't mean to insult anyone. I'm a former weight weenie myself but have been thru the 12 step program. The addiction is a tough one to beat but it CAN be done.


Spastook: No offense taken. I personally didn't feel offended either. Just wanted to point out that this is a Weight Weenie thread and so we discuss topics about dropping weight. Glad to see you beat the addiction. :thumbsup:


----------



## turbogrover

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. Since this IS the weight weenie forum, I'm going to ask....
> 
> My current bike is at 15.30 lbs with the following main components:
> 
> 1. 2010 Sworks Tarmac 52 cm frame set (with s works seat stem and fork)
> 2. Roval Rapide SL 45 wheel set with specialized Mondo Pro II tires and "superlight" turbo tubes
> 3. Specialized toupe saddle with ti rails
> 4. Red shifters, RD, and *compact crank*
> 5. Force brakes and FD
> 6. Specialized S-works carbon bars
> 7. Ritchey carbon stem
> 8. LOOK Keo 2 Max pedals
> 9. *6700 Ultegra cassette (11-28)*
> 10. 2 S-works carbon cages
> 11. Sram PC 1070 chain
> 
> BESIDES getting a new set of wheels, what is the best way for me to get below 15lbs? Suggestions? Thanks.


I'm curious why you need that mountain bike gearing on a lightweight road bike. A closer ratio cassette would save a lot of weight.


----------



## Cni2i

turbogrover said:


> I'm curious why you need that mountain bike gearing on a lightweight road bike. A *closer ratio cassette would save a lot of weight*.


What's the weight saving going from 11-28 to say 12-25 cassette?


----------



## dhtucker4

I say the cheapest weight gain is your tires and your saddle. Veloflex Pave (they have one that is called Black - it's just a rebadged Pave, which has black sidewalls), Kenda Kaliente (189g), and I think you can get the Diamante Pro in a 700X25, Vredestein makes a 180g clincher tire, etc. - get a tire that is less than 200 grams, less rolling weight. The thing about high-end Vittorias is they perform better on the high end of the designated pressure. Although Veloflex clinchers are a bear to put on new, I used them on my front wheel. 

Every saddle with a cutout is going to weigh a lot more instead of one without a cutout. Get a saddle that weighs less than 200 grams. The Aspide (the old model, not the new one) Selle San Marco says it's 170 grams, but it's more like it's 180-190 grams, and most saddle manufacturers lie about the weight of their saddles - the same goes for pedals.


----------



## Akez

medimond said:


> 1600 gram wheels are not light. You could pick-up some cheap 1400 gram wheels for under $400.
> .


Like what?


----------



## parity

I don't know about $400 but you can get a 1400 gram wheelset using Kinlin 270 rims with DT Swiss or Alchemy hubs for around $800 from wheelbuilder.com. Probably less if you shop around.


----------



## flystagg

Cni2i said:


> Cool link. :thumbsup: Man those ZERO GRAVITY 0G Ti ROAD BRAKE SET are sweet looking and so damn light! I felt like a little kid in a toy shop there


did you notice that those brakes were weighed without the pads, while the kcnc ones were 168 grams with pads making them much lighter...and cheaper. stuff you have to look out for!


----------



## pedro_xpto

- change the seatpost to KCNC, less 100g +-
- change saddle to selle italia kit carbon (+-120g)
- change the chain to kmc gold (240g)


----------



## mcwall1064

*Do it right. Don't go half a***

You're fortunate. I'll assume that with a 52cm you shouldn't have any weight restrictions.
I would introduce a little zoot into that Specialized.
I would go with:
1) Schmolke TLO bar ... - ~100 gram savings (can be found for ~$500)
2) Syntace stem ... - ~ 35 gram savings (depending on length ~$80)
3) Dash Form.91 saddle ... Likely - ~ 100 gram savings (~$450)
4) AX Lightness Daedalus seatpost ... - ~ 100 grams) depending on length (~$400)
5) Dura-Ace CS-7900 cassette ... - ~ 40 gram savings)

This combination would shave a very realistic 375 grams ( 0.8 lb) for ~ $1500 dollars if you shop around. Have fun.
-Mark


----------



## MerlinDS

I use to be a WW 20 yrs ago also, my thought was if you are going to spend the money, might as well get the lightest product when comparing two items. I have also moved on. So this is a serious question, on my sat 50-60 mile group rides, I need 3 water bottles, two on the bike, one in the jersery. Has anyone weighted filled 20 or 24oz bottles, they are damn heavy?


----------

